# Revell Kit '55 Jukebox Ford Pro Mod



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

Hello all, looking for a kit or 2. Revell Norm Wizners' '55 Jukebox Ford Pro-Mod.I understand they haven't been around lately.Any chance of picking up a kit or 2?? Thanks for any help.:thumbsup:

dan


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Posted on the HAMB forum, near the bottom, $30. Lots of other cool cars too.

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=563676


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

MAN, that is the Modelers DREAM, right there, how cool is that. "WOW", I got a woody model now and it was free.....LOL

"I made him an offer", FOR EVERYTHING, see what he says, Can only say no , RIGHT, lol


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Some of those JoHan kits I haven't seen in a very long time, I mean Shirley Shahan? Wow. 










Model Collectors Digest put the price of that one at $75 unopened, he has it for $60. I'd love to have that Christine Pro Mod, been looking for one for a while.

Sorry Dan, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I KNOW RIGHT, I sure hope he take my offer, OFFERED him, a Grand for Everything, all he can do is say NO RIGHT, its a far offer i think..... but thats what i said Pete, 
WOW WEE, there kits i haven't seen EVER, only in my dreams, Some i have seen other places, MUCH MORE then he has stated, TWICE AS MUCH, but all i can do is make a offer on them. Shipping will be a killer, but its worth it NO DOUBT...

You know that offer will do two things Pete, One Someone else will make a better offer and HE will make his sale, and two, I should say Thinks for showing me that site as well Pete, "I owe you", and Also SORRY if I'm posting on a this thread as well, I know you all where talking about something else there, "MY BAD".....But thinks Pete, I OWE YOU BIG TIME,....anyway....Thinks for real


----------



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

Pete McKay,Thanks for the info,I put in a PM for 2 kits that he has shown...........hope it works out............


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

No problem, maybe we can get Hank to sticky a thread with collections when we come across them. I don't even look on Ebay anymore, it's private sellers like this guy on HAMB that give better deals.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

He may sell those two kits, too you, keep on him about it, at lest I hope so, I don't wont to come in between that for you, I just got off the phone with him, We may have a deal for the hole lot, but if that happens you can still have them from me if not him, I'm sure we can work something out if you like if the deal goes through between me and him that is, I'm right behind one other dude in Australia for the the hole lot, But in any case he will get them sold, One at a time or all together, I would love to have them my self but as long as the guy gets what he wont for them Progress has been made, as well as you get what you came for as well, but I like the idea to get guys like that over here as well Pete, to let us know when Great kits like that are available for a reasonable price. There are some Really cool ones there, I told him about this site, maybe that will become a realty as well, he seems like he has a good head on his shoulders. 

Ian


----------



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

Pete McKay said:


> No problem, maybe we can get Hank to sticky a thread with collections when we come across them. I don't even look on Ebay anymore, it's private sellers like this guy on HAMB that give better deals.





Ian Anderson said:


> He may sell those two kits, too you, keep on him about it, at lest I hope so, I don't wont to come in between that for you, I just got off the phone with him, We may have a deal for the hole lot, but if that happens you can still have them from me if not him, I'm sure we can work something out if you like if the deal goes through between me and him that is, I'm right behind one other dude in Australia for the the hole lot, But in any case he will get them sold, One at a time or all together, I would love to have them my self but as long as the guy gets what he wont for them Progress has been made, as well as you get what you came for as well, but I like the idea to get guys like that over here as well Pete, to let us know when Great kits like that are available for a reasonable price. There are some Really cool ones there, I told him about this site, maybe that will become a realty as well, he seems like he has a good head on his shoulders.
> 
> Ian


Thanks again to ya's both.I'm not a real huge collector so to speak,but like to get ahold of some of the tough to find kits once in awhile.I'm a big Ford Freak,and has much to do with it.Thanks again guys,I'll keep checking back here for any updates.


----------



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

Well,I just came back from the Jalopy Journal site.Got a reply PM from HFS at around 4:00 pm eastern,and said he sold the whole collection. ..........
my luck.TTYL.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Aw man, OK, I'll keep an eye out. We found one, I'm sure we can find another.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"AND", Like I said, If The guy in Australia, don't come through Tonight, And I will know buy tonight as well, He told me I was Next in line like I said, with the same offer, and even better for him, Better shipping for him as well, THEN the ones you wonted, *ARE YOURS*, so dont dispare, for the same price he was letting them go for to you, (*NO MORE THEN THAT*) I will even ship them to you for "free", I'm not out to make anything on that deal, *AT ALL*, Just the kits is all I wont for building, And I will be more then happy to let you have the ones you wonted with pleaser my friend, and my pleaser to do so as well, That is all depending on If the guy in Australia Cant swing the deal tonight and we get them, I will know buy tonight as well, but He told you they where spoken for that reason. "SO NOW I WAIT" ,So let me know which ones you where looking at when this day is complete in that case, and *THERE YOURS DUDE.....*I promise you that, and my word is *GOLDEN ON THAT..*

Ian


----------



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

Kool Ian Anderson,Very Kool! You still Jammin'??  Yeah I'm that old.............


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well looks like the Ozzy beet us out of the pouch on this one guys, I got a call back in the Dude, WHO SAID, he would call me back, one way or the other, but like a lot of the people I run in to these days, HE HAS NOT KEEP HIS WORD, what is a man with out his word, Anyway we had a shot at it I say, but it looks bleak at this point with no response so my out look on it is THE OZZY GOT TO IT FIRST,....GOOD ON HIM i say, but would have be a VERY NICE SCORE, Thinks to Pete and his keen eye for even spotting it for us, ALL MOST GOT IT, I offered him the same amount as the Ozzy did, 1,200 Dollar, plus shipping should have bumped it up to 14 or the 15 he was asking Would have taken it, But that wouldn't have been a steel just a good buy, I was looking for a steel on this one, NEXT TIME MATE....Keep your eyes out for us Pete,.,,,,,,

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Pete is a Tull fan as well, You guys may be able to compare notes there, over 45 year in the making and still putting out music to thats day, Mostly Under the Ian Anderson Title, but there are still TULL Cd's coming out as well, Largest Salmon farming business in the North Atlantic, as well as 6 generation Plantation style croft castle in the Sheathed Islands in Scotland as well as a few in the Mother Land as well. NOW ON TOUR in Europe. not sure when the next US tour will be. Maybe on the next JETHRO TULL release.


----------

